

Thank You Eric Sink: Version Control By Example - brudgers

Before I forget, the free copy of <i>Version Control by Example</i> arrived today and I am about to crack it open and I just wanted to thank Eric for his generosity first.<p>Link to previous thread [http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2876382]
======
whichdan
Got my copy, too. I'm excited to read it.

